# Amtak Bushido



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The force has been calling to me. It is telling me to order a couple Bushido blanks. Anyone have any real world experience with this line? 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hold up... What was that? I couldn't hear you over all the crickets. LOL

Looks like the perfect opportunity for me to order a couple and give them a try. I have a few sets of the new Microwave guides coming in so maybe one will be built with those.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Where'd you get the Micro waves from? Looks like an interesting concept. Not sure one would need the hole micro wave set after the first two, if they're just running 5's up to the tip. I'd be interesting in learning how you like them once your build is done, if you don't mind posting about them.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

They are only sold in the sets right now. Retail is 42.00 for the Nano's and 31 I think for the Dura's. Most vendors are carrying them now. My first few sets should be here by Monday. I will be ordering more soon. The write-ups I have read have been outstanding. Most like the casting, but I read where one fella actually thought it helped the line lay on the spool. I don't know, yet. As soon as I get a rod built and fish it a bit, I will post a review.


----------

